# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 324 : Metal Gear Bolide

## Pipomantis

Après un bon et long mois de vacances, nous étions rentrés frais et pimpants pour attaquer le numéro 323. Mais désormais, tout est différent. La routine, lâche et insidieuse, s’est déjà infiltrée parmi nos rangs et les premiers craquages commencent à faire surface. Prenez Guy Moquette, par exemple. Depuis qu’il joue à *Mad Max* on le voit déambuler dans la rédac cric à la main, le visage redécoré à la peinture chromée, agressant ses collègues pour « un peu d’essence » (de la bière, donc). Kahn Lusth, de son côté, arrive à éviter la Colère Bretonne grâce à son entraînement sur *Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain*. Problème : ça fait maintenant seize jours qu’il est caché dans la rédac et on commence à s’inquiéter. Loin de la folie des hommes, notre cher Louis-Ferdinand Sébum a retrouvé ses jeunes années devant *Act of Agression*, répétant à qui veut l’entendre que si on ne lui achète pas un scooter, il fera une fugue. De son côté, entre deux hurlements de rire devant sa propre performance à *Absolut Drift*, Maria Kalash a flippé sa race sur le point ‘n click horrifique *Stasis*, et beaucoup moins flippé devant le naufrage *Zombi*. Netsabes de son côté, a mis son plus joli chapeau en papier pour le test de *Tearaway Unfolded* (il paraît que ça déchire), pendant qu’Izual, toujours un peu bizu, vous a préparé un bon dossier sur les jeux indés à suivre sur 2015-2016.

Et ce n’est qu’un tout petit échantillon de ce qui vous attend dans ce numéro 324, puisque vous y trouverez également les tests de *Trine 3*, *Nova-111*, *Evoland 2*, *Volume* ou *Super Mario Maker*, par exemple. Mais ne manquez pas non plus notre dossier sur *Windows 10* (et sa vilaine manie de regarder sous les jupes de nos dossiers sensibles), un Cabinet de Curiosités spécial Ludum Dare ainsi qu’un panier garni s’attaquant cette fois-ci au riant univers de *The Sims*. Enfin, nous vous proposons de ne plus vous faire avoir par le discours bullshito-marketing des éditeurs grâce au tout premier lexique français - éditeur / éditeur - français !


Et tout ça dès le 15 septembre (peut-être avant si vous êtes chanceux), pour seulement 4,90€.

Si avec ça vous ne nous prenez pas deux abonnements d’un coup, je ne comprends plus rien.

----------


## natijah

Pour la version ePresse ça sera dans 2 semaines environ? Vous rencontrez toujours des "problèmes" de ce côté là?

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

"Et tout ça dès le 15 septembre (peut-être avant si vous êtes chanceux)"
Ou peut être bcp plus loin si vous êtes un sous-lecteur, pas vrai? :/

Boycott en attendant...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Toi t'as vraiment un souci....

pas mal la couv'  ::):

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> Toi t'as vraiment un souci....
> 
> pas mal la couv'


Non, pas vraiment, en attendant j'économise...

----------


## Aza

Même pas MGS V en couv' pfffff  ::P:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Normal que MGS V soit pas en couv, vu qu'il est dans mon coeur.  :Emo:

----------


## Flappie

> Izual, toujours un peu bizu


Bizu*t*, à ne pas confondre avec le regretté Bézu.  :;):

----------


## Silver

Sur la couverture : "Windows 10 - Big Brother rentre par la fenêtre".

--> Aujourd'hui, Windows 10 a décidé de forcer la porte d'entrée comme dans n'importe quel film d'action américain : Vous n'avez pas demandé Windows 10 ? Pas grave, Microsoft vous le télécharge malgré tout.  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Normal que MGS V soit pas en couv, vu qu'il est dans mon coeur.


C'est beau comme du Kyo  :Emo:

----------


## Flappie

> Sur la couverture : "Windows 10 - Big Brother rentre par la fenêtre".
> 
> --> Aujourd'hui, Windows 10 a décidé de forcer la porte d'entrée comme dans n'importe quel film d'action américain : Vous n'avez pas demandé Windows 10 ? Pas grave, Microsoft vous le télécharge malgré tout.


Aujourd'hui, j'ai dû me connecter chez mon beau-papa pour lui télécharger le patch en attendant ma venue. Donc j'apprécie la décision de Microsoft. Windows, tu l'aimes ou tu le quittes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dom58

::w00t:: Quitte pô ton grand papa...non. :Fouras:

----------


## Keyroh234

Par contre, loin de moi l'envie de râler mais j'achète le mag depuis des années et j'ai eu une période de creux (j'étais à l'étranger), mais je n'ai pas compris ce qui justifiait le passage de 3.50€ (puis 3.90€) à maintenant 4.90€ pour un numéro dit normal...
9,80€ par mois pour 2 magazines ça commence à faire vraiment beaucoup :/

----------


## johnclaude

Le coût du papier a explosé ces dernières années, et comme leur imprimeur n'a pas les capacités technologiques pour imprimer sur des chats recyclés ça plombe le tarif.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Par contre, loin de moi l'envie de râler mais j'achète le mag depuis des années et j'ai eu une période de creux (j'étais à l'étranger), mais je n'ai pas compris ce qui justifiait le passage de 3.50€ (puis 3.90€) à maintenant 4.90€ pour un numéro dit normal...
> 9,80€ par mois pour 2 magazines ça commence à faire vraiment beaucoup :/


Y a beaucoup plus de pages par rapport à l'époque du 3,90€. Ils avaient abordé la question lors du passage à la nouvelle formule, et avaient décidé de ne pas augmenter le prix de l'abonnement pour contrecarrer la hausse du prix du papier : 




> Mais cette indépendance a un coût. Le papier coûte de plus en plus cher (la plupart des journaux ont d'ailleurs augmenté en ce début 2015), les frais fixes s'alourdissent également année après année. C'est pourquoi nous avons décidé d'augmenter le prix de Canard PC à l'occasion de cette nouvelle formule. C'était une décision difficile à prendre, mais nous avons dû nous y résoudre. Rappelons tout de même que Canard PC n'a pas augmenté son prix depuis 2010 et a entre temps grossi de 16 pages – de mémoire récente, aucun autre journal n'a fait ça.
> 
> C'est pourquoi, à partir du 1er mars, le journal coûtera 4,90€. Maintenant, nous ne sommes pas idiots. Nous savons que, pour certains d'entre vous, c'est beaucoup. Si nous souhaitons assurer l'indépendance financière du mag' (garante de notre indépendance éditoriale), nous ne voulons pas non plus pénaliser notre lectorat. C'est pourquoi nous avons décidé de ne pas augmenter le prix de l'abonnement. On ne parle pas là d'une opération promotionnelle temporaire mais d'une décision à long terme : s'abonner pour un an à Canard PC, demain comme hier, coûtera 78€ (42€ pour 6 mois). De plus, dès que la nouvelle boutique en ligne sera disponible, probablement fin mars, il sera possible aux étudiants et chômeurs de s'abonner à tarif préférentiel. Cela signifie qu'un étudiant crasseux ou qu'un sale chômeur payera son abonnement moins cher qu'il le paye aujourd'hui.

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Par contre, loin de moi l'envie de râler mais j'achète le mag depuis des années et j'ai eu une période de creux (j'étais à l'étranger), mais je n'ai pas compris ce qui justifiait le passage de 3.50€ (puis 3.90€) à maintenant 4.90€ pour un numéro dit normal...
> 9,80€ par mois pour 2 magazines ça commence à faire vraiment beaucoup :/


Le mag' n'a jamais coûté 3,50€. Il est passé 3,80€ fin 2006, quand il a abandonné le format hebdo (à 1,90€) pour devenir bimensuel. La période de creux, c'est pas loin d'une décennie, quand même.
Il est aujourd'hui à 4,90€, en raison en autres des éléments déjà évoqués (prix du papier, notamment). Mais d'une : il a pris du poids depuis l'époque où il était à 3,80€ (64 pages à 84 aujourd'hui). Et deux, ça fait une augmentation de prix d'un peu moins de 30% en 9 ans. Si on prend, sur la même période, Libé (+66%) ou Le Monde (+75%), ça permet de relativiser...

----------


## Keyroh234

> Le mag' n'a jamais coûté 3,50€. Il est passé 3,80€ fin 2006, quand il a abandonné le format hebdo (à 1,90€) pour devenir bimensuel. La période de creux, c'est pas loin d'une décennie, quand même.


Faut pas le prendre aussi mal, ce n'était qu'une question / remarque comme une autre  ::):  C'est très français ça, une critique, c'est forcément négatif, il faut marquer le coup en étant mordant sur le retour :/




> Il est aujourd'hui à 4,90€, en raison en autres des éléments déjà évoqués (prix du papier, notamment). Mais d'une : il a pris du poids depuis l'époque où il était à 3,80€ (64 pages à 84 aujourd'hui). Et deux, ça fait une augmentation de prix d'un peu moins de 30% en 9 ans. Si on prend, sur la même période, Libé (+66%) ou Le Monde (+75%), ça permet de relativiser...


Cela se tient parfaitement.

----------


## Guy Moquette

C'est pas parce que je n'ai pas mis de smiley dans mon message qu'il faut forcément m'imaginer avec un visage déformé par la haine, hein !

Au contraire, d'ailleurs, on est plutôt sereins sur la question, eu égard à tous les éléments que je viens d'évoquer. Alors à l'appel - pas si - tacite à la justification d'une augmentation de tarif ressentie comme violente, ce n'est pas être mordant que d'apporter des chiffres qui viennent contredire ce sentiment. En plus, moi je ne mords pas. Jamais. D'une part, je déteste avoir de la bidoche coincée entre les dents. Et d'autre part, mordre un inconnu, c'est un coup à choper des maladies. Surtout si tu reviens de l'étranger.

----------


## Keyroh234

> C'est pas parce que je n'ai pas mis de smiley dans mon message qu'il faut forcément m'imaginer avec un visage déformé par la haine, hein !
> 
> Au contraire, d'ailleurs, on est plutôt sereins sur la question, eu égard à tous les éléments que je viens d'évoquer. Alors à l'appel - pas si - tacite à la justification d'une augmentation de tarif ressentie comme violente, ce n'est pas être mordant que d'apporter des chiffres qui viennent contredire ce sentiment. En plus, moi je ne mords pas. Jamais. D'une part, je déteste avoir de la bidoche coincée entre les dents. Et d'autre part, mordre un inconnu, c'est un coup à choper des maladies. Surtout si tu reviens de l'étranger.


Comme disent nos jeunes : LOL  ::): 
Plus sérieusement, la réponse était argumentée je n'ai rien à dire. Et je vais même m'abonner du coup tiens !

Ps- question conne, si je m'abonne aujourd'hui, je peux espérer recevoir le numéro qui sort demain ou je dois m'attendre à un temps de latence?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Demain c'est mort.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Je confirme : les mags sont déjà partis donc le premier numéro de l'abonnement sera celui du 1er octobre.
Et si c'est vraiment mon intervention qui t'a fait t'abonner, merci de transmettre à la direction, ça appuiera ma demande d'augmentation (ou d'une motocyclette de fonction, au choix, je sais me montrer ouvert d'esprit).

----------


## SuicideSnake

La couv est vraiment jolie !

J'espère que les pages à l'intérieure du mag sont aussi bien collée que d'habitude  ::ninja::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Et si c'est vraiment mon intervention qui t'a fait t'abonner, merci de transmettre à la direction, ça appuiera ma demande d'augmentation (ou d'une *motocyclette de fonction*, au choix, je sais me montrer ouvert d'esprit).


Si c'est Kahn qui les choisit, t'es dans la merde  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Si c'est Kahn qui les choisit, t'es à pied


 ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Donc les infos sur: the Mandate on peut ce les mettre derrière l'oreille?

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Donc les infos sur: the Mandate on peut ce les mettre derrière l'oreille?


Y a deux pages sur The Mandate, donc non : c'est bien trop gros pour tenir derrière l'oreille.
Pipo a omis d'en parler. Mais c'est parce qu'en matière de jeux spatiaux, môssieur n'a d'yeux que pour No Man's Sky. Mais les vrais savent.

----------


## Achille

> Y a deux pages sur The Mandate, donc non : c'est bien trop gros pour tenir derrière l'oreille.
> Pipo a omis d'en parler. Mais c'est parce qu'en matière de jeux spatiaux, môssieur n'a d'yeux que pour No Man's Sky. Mais les vrais savent.


et donc rien sur No Man's sky non plus ?

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Hey mais que vois je?! Déjà dispo sur epresse?!

----------


## mcr47

Flûte je viens de m'abonner donc le premier numéro que vais recevoir sera le 325. Vais devoir quand même chercher un libraire... ::|: 
Obliger de sortir voir de vrais gens. :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Flûte je viens de m'abonner donc le premier numéro que vais recevoir sera le 325. Vais devoir quand même chercher un libraire...
> Obliger de sortir voir de vrais gens.


Ca tombe bien, t'en profitera pour te purifier (et te laver), avec la belle pluie qui tombe en ce moment  ::XD::

----------


## ERISS

P.48: Exact pour l'intro, avec peut-être une auto-censure pour éviter des procès:
Pour le web c'est quand-même plus cool maintenant que pour les radios des 80's:

Les radios illégales étaient tolérées par les autorités, et celles qui essayaient de survivre à ces radios abusives voyaient leur antenne détruite par la police.

Pourquoi? Parceque les radios abusives (émettant bien plus forts qu'autorisé et débordant de leur créneau alloué) faisaient des rentrées d'argent par la pub' (donc des impôts), et pas les radios libres honnêtes se voulant indépendantes (qui ont fini par crever en masse comme elles ne pouvaient plus émettre, par écrasement de leur créneau; ou, si elles essayaient de le récupérer en émettant plus fort mais sans générer d'impôts ou de corruption, vol de leur antenne par la police).
Les vieilles radios 'cools' d'aujourd'hui ont très souvent un passé de jeune racaille dorée.

----------


## soocrian

> Hey mais que vois je?! Déjà dispo sur epresse?!


Ouep, c'était rapide ce mois-ci, ça fait plaisir  ::):

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

J'ai une question pour ceux qui utilisent la version epresse (navigateur firefox).

Page 68, zoomez dessus et observez l'article "5G en 2020".

Pouvez-vous alors le lire? Parce que chez moi, le texte disparait. Je ne peux le lire qu'en dézoomé complet...

J'ai déjà eu ça avec pas mal des numéros précédents (si pas tous) et c'est très pète couilles.

----------


## Croaker

Cool un article sur Oriental Empires.

@GM.
Je pense que la proportion des gens intéressés par le thème c'est encore moins que ça, surtout sorti de la région où ils mangent des films/téléfilms/opéra sur le sujet, contrairement à nous. C'est dommage d'ailleurs, s'il y a bien un domaine où on peut encore lire n'importe quoi sans se faire emmerder par les historiens c'est bien l'antiquité chinoise.

----------


## von morgan

Toujours rien dans ma boîte aux lettres, c'était bien le 15 la sortie du nouveau cpc? Et sinon pour la version numérique, ça s'arrête à décembre 2014 chez moi, y a plus rien après, c'est normal?

----------


## Zebb

> Toujours rien dans ma boîte aux lettres, c'était bien le 15 la sortie du nouveau cpc? Et sinon pour la version numérique, ça s'arrête à décembre 2014 chez moi, y a plus rien après, c'est normal?


Pareil, rien encore dans ma boite aux lettres, si ce n'est les Impots fonciers  ::(:

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> Toujours rien dans ma boîte aux lettres, c'était bien le 15 la sortie du nouveau cpc? Et sinon pour la version numérique, ça s'arrête à décembre 2014 chez moi, y a plus rien après, c'est normal?


C'est sur epresse.fr

----------


## Haraban

Super numéro, je l'ai dévoré.
Quelle chiée de test !

----------


## Thalack

C'est sur e-presse et donc sur des sites peu recommandables. Pas sûr que ce soit une affaire pour vous...

----------


## Diwydiant

Superbe magazine, comme toujours   ::): 

D'ailleurs, je trouve les minuscules dessins de Couly un peu partout vraiment géniaux. C'est le genre de choses que j'adorerai voir plus souvent   ::wub::

----------


## topol

bon numéro ! J'aimerai bien retrouver une couv' intégrale dessinée par couly !

Les photos de jeux même bien choisies, ça fait un peu froid je trouve

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> J'aimerai bien retrouver une couv' intégrale dessinée par couly !


Soon.™

----------


## Pinkipou

Un bon numéro avec une bonne petite coquille (non, pas celle d'Izual).
Dans l'encart de la page 77 "Ne pas passer à Windows 10 : nos conseils", vous donnez la liste des mises à jour Windows à supprimer et là c'est le drame : la KB3021917 est citée deux fois. Doublon, écrasement d'une autre KB ou simple complot en partenariat avec Microsoft ?

Répondez maintenant (ou un peu plus tard si le coq de la rédac' n'a pas encore sonné). Bisous.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> C'est sur e-presse et donc sur des sites peu recommandables. Pas sûr que ce soit une affaire pour vous...


Et? Je ne suis intéressé que par la version numérique, perso si on m'empêche de pouvoir me payer le numéro le jour de la sortie, et bien je ne l'achète pas: autant attendre la version pirate plus tard (et même en l'achetant sur epresse ça reste intéressant d'avoir le pdf à pouvoir prendre partout avec soi, meh)...

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## CptProut

Super Numero mention spécial pour l'erratum sur élite dangerous qui transpire la rage  ::): , et la double page sur the mandate qui arrive à contenir la hype.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Désolé mais j'ai oublié mon dico mème/français français/mème. :D

----------


## von morgan

Arrêtez de me spoiler le numéro, je l'ai toujours pas reçu. Vous êtes sûr que vous avez pas envoyé mon numéro au voisin d'à coté? C'est un gendarme à la retraite et je crois bien qu'il s'en cogne grave des jeux vidéos. De toute façon il est déjà abonné à "matraque et moustache", ce mois ci y a un dossier sur le mal-être des gendarmes qui n'ont pas l'accent du sud.

----------


## Guy Moquette

@von morgan : non, c'est clairement pas normal. Envoie un petit mail à abo at canardpc.com avec les détails (notamment n° d'abonné) et ils vont te régler ça au plus vite.
(et si tu trouves le numéro de matraque et moustache de ton voisin, fais suivre, on en connaît un ou deux que ça va émoustiller...)

----------


## carlito94

Idem, toujours rien reçu  ::(:

----------


## Pontifex

J'ai compris en lisant l'édito que le numéro avait été fini dans des conditions assez spéciales, mais en faisant les mots croisés j'ai quand même été surpris de l'absence de définition du second IV vertical. Pour la solution, je pensais à 

Spoiler Alert! 


Sabra

, mais a priori ça ne colle pas avec le 7 horizontal "Type de voiture de rallye". C'est possible d'avoir un indice ?

----------


## Naity

> Idem, toujours rien reçu


Recu le mien hier. Donc ca pourrait finir par arriver.

Concernant l'édito, qui était Jean-Claude Peron? Aussi quelqu'un du forum?

----------


## Pontifex

> Concernant l'édito, qui était Jean-Claude Peron? Aussi quelqu'un du forum?


À en croire l'ours, j'imagine qu'il devait s'agir d'un membre de la famille d'un des rédacteurs.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Olivier Peron, c'est ackboo.

----------


## ZcommeDodo

> Un bon numéro avec une bonne petite coquille (non, pas celle d'Izual).
> Dans l'encart de la page 77 "Ne pas passer à Windows 10 : nos conseils", vous donnez la liste des mises à jour Windows à supprimer et là c'est le drame : la KB3021917 est citée deux fois. Doublon, écrasement d'une autre KB ou simple complot en partenariat avec Microsoft ?
> 
> Répondez maintenant (ou un peu plus tard si le coq de la rédac' n'a pas encore sonné). Bisous.


Et sinon, Pinkipou, tu as eu réponse à ta question ? Je me suis fait également la même réflexion. 
#désolédeliretouteslespages

----------


## Pinkipou

Ben non, toujours pas. Mais ton up va peut-être nous ouvrir portes de la Vérité (ou pas, vu qu'on est déjà passé à un autre numéro).

----------


## ZcommeDodo

Oui, on est bien passé à un autre numéro, mais le sujet n'a jamais été aussi chaud ! Pas banal, ça : en passant sous Windows 10, on vous colle de la télémétrie à tous les étages, et si d'aventure vous restiez sous Seven, on vous en colle sans vous le dire...

----------

